# what can u spray on your plow blade to stop snow from sticking



## zzzman

i'm sure this has been asked before, but didn't look it up. what can spray on the blade to help from getting a build up of snow stuck to the blade. someone told me to spray pam the cooking spray on it. don't know how true that is.


----------



## thesnowman269

magic in a can. I mean fluid film


----------



## Clevername

Everybody here swears by the Fluid Film

There are alot of guys that I have met that have tried all sorts of things such a cooking sprays and such. They work but require repeated reapplication to remain functional...

One thing I do is head to the loca do it yourself car wash. I put the sprayer on the wax application setting and spray my blade with that and don't rinse it....

It works farely well and since I liove right down the road from one - it's not out of my way.

I want to get some fluid film but the only guy that carries it in my AO is about 40 miles South of me. So I have to plan on getting some when I already find myself down there for another reason.......


----------



## CityGuy

I have found that hockey stick wax works good for me. Have to reapply every few storms.


----------



## 2COR517

Reviews on FF as a snow repellent are mixed. Best bet would be a heated blade.

I would make the paint is in very good condition. Then I would wax the snot out of it. Follow up with some silicone spray before the storm.


----------



## hydro_37

Alot of things work but they ALL require applications many many times
FF, Pam, Wax


----------



## gene gls

I have a contractor friend that uses release oil that is used on concreat forms. He brushes it on all his snow stuff, plows, pushers, buckets.


----------



## BrynBaily

A buddy of mine has been using diesel fuel. I have been looking for something for my blower shute to keep it from jamming up. All this wet heavy crap falling from the sky lately has been clogging up my junk....heh yeah :laughing:


----------



## snocrete

gene gls;905196 said:


> I have a contractor friend that uses release oil that is used on concreat forms. He brushes it on all his snow stuff, plows, pushers, buckets.


I've tried that and it works....but not nearly as good as FF.


----------



## ProSeasons

hydro_37;904676 said:


> Alot of things work but they ALL require applications many many times
> FF, Pam, Wax


Hydro beat me to it. I was gonna say Pam cooking spray, too.


----------



## mayhem

You cna use anyhting thats designed to make a surface slick...FF, cooking spray, car wax...anything works. Problem is you have to reapply ALOT as the plow blade is subject to serious abrasion.


----------



## ProSeasons

Which is why car wax and Pam are used more than FF. Cheaper.

They Teflon coat pistons, hmmmm. I wonder if they would do 2 blade halves.

A Swain Tech Coated snow plow. Slick. (Haw...:laughing


----------



## jklawn&Plow

Perhaps should consider Mobil 1 or Equivalent. It helps at startup. Once the rag is soaked in it just store in plastic container and use as req'd I'll report back


----------



## STIHL GUY

as stated earlier, fluid film should do the trick


----------



## cwby_ram

Ever see National Lampoons Christmas Vacation? Use that stuff that Clark put on the saucer sled!


----------



## KC9MDQ

Oh myy God , that scene was so hilarious !


----------



## cwby_ram

KC9MDQ;1261688 said:


> Oh myy God , that scene was so hilarious !


Thumbs Up Gotta love that movie, watch it every year, day after Thanksgiving!


----------



## misterbluesky

All 3 of my trucks have older meyer plows with a plastic "shield" cut & glued to front face of the blade. Made from the roll up snow sled poly material yellow in color. Sold in Northern tool & equipment catalog - $50. Works great, no waxing, always there. Makes plow face look like new.


----------



## Sunseeker

zzzman said:


> i'm sure this has been asked before, but didn't look it up. what can spray on the blade to help from getting a build up of snow stuck to the blade. someone told me to spray pam the cooking spray on it. don't know how true that is.


I found switching from my metal blade to poly made all the difference in the world. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Sawboy

Not “Plowslick”. Lol


----------



## scottr

I use cold weather and dry snow, Works great here.


----------



## JustJeff

KY?


----------



## WIPensFan

I've used silicone spray and Fluid Film. Both worked.


----------



## quigleysiding

Turkey oil from a fried turkey fryer . My friend uses it in his truck when he hauls snow . Says it works great .


----------



## cjames808

We keep gallons of PB or WD and spray bottles. Soak them down before going out and after washing. Works Great.


----------



## kimber750

Anything you put on the blade will most likely be gone after an hour of plowing.


----------



## BossPlow2010

kimber750 said:


> Anything you put on the blade will most likely bgone after an hour of plowing.


Except wet snow, that **** sticks all day long


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Michigan roads seem to keep snow from sticking to plows...


----------



## Aerospace Eng

A little bit off topic, but has anyone tired slick strip tape (Adhesive backed UHMW) for a snowblower chute (or plow blade to keep it relevant to the thread at hand)?

http://www.eplastics.com/SlickStrips-Cart/slick_strips

Thicker, mechanically fastened, UHMW sheet might work on a plow blade. I think I would prefer that to something I had to keep reapplying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Aerospace Eng said:


> A little bit off topic, but has anyone tired slick strip tape (Adhesive backed UHMW) for a snowblower chute (or plow blade to keep it relevant to the thread at hand)?
> 
> http://www.eplastics.com/SlickStrips-Cart/slick_strips
> 
> Thicker, mechanically fastened, UHMW sheet might work on a plow blade. I think I would prefer that to something I had to keep reapplying.


Cool, I always wondered aboot UHMW on an inverted blower chute.


----------



## webs2061

Anyone have any good tool suggestions to clean the stuck snow and ice off a blade after plowing? I store mine in a heated garage, so the snow sticks to the warm blade when I start. I'd like to clean it off before parking it to avoid the puddle in the garage. I've ruined many brooms trying to scrape it off. Any good scrapers/brushes that you like?


----------



## Avalanche 2500

I use fluid film / Lowes $9 spray can, prevents rust also


----------



## seville009

webs2061 said:


> Anyone have any good tool suggestions to clean the stuck snow and ice off a blade after plowing? I store mine in a heated garage, so the snow sticks to the warm blade when I start. I'd like to clean it off before parking it to avoid the puddle in the garage. I've ruined many brooms trying to scrape it off. Any good scrapers/brushes that you like?


Get an ice chopper from Home Depot. Makes it easy to clean stuck snow off, plus it does scrape ice from pavement easily.


----------



## scottr

Avalanche 2500 said:


> I use fluid film / Lowes $9 spray can, prevents rust also


Avy, do you hog it on the blade, then smear it around with a rag? Whats the application process? Seems like FF stays wet / oily for ever. ( I have found good uses for it on drawer slides and such) Just not sure about the snow blade.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

^works great, spray app. oil resists water u should try it


----------



## plow4beer

Mark Oomkes said:


> Cool, I always wondered aboot UHMW on an inverted blower chute.


We did that to our skid blower chute...works great


----------



## scottr

Ive used Thompson's water seal with good luck, drys over night. lasts a long time. ( but I'm not dealing with wet snow either) Might give it a go next time.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

plow4beer said:


> We did that to our skid blower chute...works great


Held with adhesive, screws, or ???

What thickness?


----------



## plow4beer

Aerospace Eng said:


> Held with adhesive, screws, or ???
> 
> What thickness?


1/4in thick uhmw fastened with small stainless steel bolts/washers/nylock nuts


----------



## plow4beer

plow4beer said:


> 1/4in thick uhmw fastened with small stainless steel bolts/washers/nylock nuts


I think it may be 1/8n thick..?..can't remember, would have to check


----------

